# Green Scout is the world's first 6-wheel electric amphibious all-terrain vehicle



## Johny83 (Oct 13, 2021)

Hello everyone.
Here I am showing our Green Scout electric all-terrain vehicle.
All-terrain vehicle 6 wheeled, electric, side-turning. Rides, jumps, dances, swims, but does not fly. The drive is permanent (but you can turn off any wheel arbitrarily through the controller). The power of each wheel is 3 kW at its peak, the total power is 18 kW. Speed up to 60 km / h. Since the all-terrain vehicle is electric, it starts from a place quickly, drives silently (well, of course, the sound from tires and shock absorbers does not disappear).
The idea of creating such an all-terrain vehicle came after the experience of operating the Argo all-terrain vehicle. The main disadvantages of the wheeled side-turning all-terrain vehicle are low ground clearance, lack of suspension. To get high ground clearance and suspension, there are two outputs on mini all-terrain vehicles - either electric drive or hydraulic. The hydraulics had to be excluded, since at temperatures below -30C it does not work, plus it always flows. As a result, we settled on an electric transmission. Each wheel is a motor-wheel. Naturally, the motor-wheels were being finalized to be able to be installed on an all-terrain vehicle and to be able to swim. The battery is iron-phosphate, all information on the battery, the charge is displayed on the smartphone. Control of the all-terrain vehicle through the on-board computer. Bicycle handlebar controls. Braking either with the sides through a turn of the steering wheel, or with the gas pedal of all wheels at once.
Overview video of the all-terrain vehicle


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

so it's an electric argo? that's pretty cool I guess.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Really didn't do so well.


----------



## Johny83 (Oct 13, 2021)

Polaris425 said:


> so it's an electric argo? that's pretty cool I guess.


The Argo has no suspension and very low ground clearance. Therefore, when riding the Argo, you can easily break a rib. And Argo on wheels gets stuck in wet snow.
Therefore, we made an all-terrain vehicle that is better than the Argo.
Passable.
Well, it is also silent, no exhaust gases, no smell of gasoline.


----------



## Mechcondrid (Jun 2, 2020)

well, looks like it MIGHT be a solid mud bogger with mud tires and a bit of a lift; BUT it looks to be a high torque low RPM reduction on the drive motors. if it tops out at not even 40MPH then going through mud, muck and swamp is really all it's going to be good for.

think the ideal market for this would probably be hunters since: 1. it's silent as far as the powertrain (and suspension can be made silent via mods), 2. no gas or other smells that might scare off animals by smell alone, 3. high torque output for slogging through uneven wet terrain.

beyond that it would depend on how much a single charge will last and if you can perform field replacement of the battery packs or not.


gotta say though my brute would have blown right through that snow and kept on looking for something deeper


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

There is a guy who comes top our local mudfest parties with one of those "Argo" six-wheelers. He goes everywhere, and never gets stuck, at about 3 mph. Looks boring as all get out.


----------



## Mechcondrid (Jun 2, 2020)

SparkyPrep said:


> There is a guy who comes top our local mudfest parties with one of those "Argo" six-wheelers. He goes everywhere, and never gets stuck, at about 3 mph. Looks boring as all get out.


ya thats what i figured, its an all terrain high torque, low speed vehicle; like our f250 with the v10, balls to the wall torque but can barely hit 100 mph with 430+HP without seeming like its going to shake apart (noise wise, it would do it, just got really whiny)

NOW that being said, they did say its a single reduction direct drive motor attached to each wheel; SO that would mean there is a single gear transmission drive on the spindle of each motor.
unless they made some weird home brew concoction, it is EXTREMELY simple to open those up and change out the gear to adjust the ratios so you could go from say a 4:1 ratio to say a 2:1 ratio; you'd still have a fair bit of torque but would get your top speed up to at least 65-70mph.

if you were really creative you could probably have a metal shop fab up a case from a CAD file and make a solenoid actuated multi-gear transmission if the clearance is there, that way you could put in a 1st and 2nd gear at least.


----------

